# posed hand techniques



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

emphasis on "posed"!!!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

emphasis on "posed"!!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

emphasis on "posed"!!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

emphasis on "posed"!!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

emphasis on "posed"!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

cont posed


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

cont. posed


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

cont. posed


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

cont. posed


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 23, 2002)

cont. posed


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

I lived in San Jose for four years. I miss the shopping options but not the traffic!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm the short guy.
If you lived here and know about the traffic in the bay. Then you could appreciate what I went through for the 2+ years to go to A st. in Hayward to train with Felix Macias Jr., I'm sure he thinks I'm lost, but I'd hope that he thought of me as his brother on my path of self discovery. 
Where are you living now?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

Terre Haute, Indiana. We left in 1999 to escape the traffic and the high housing prices. (Our house went up 40% in 2 years which was a nice parting bonus.) But I would have liked to have been able to get to Valley Fair Mall and the Great Mall for Christmas shopping these past few weeks.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 25, 2002)

I couldn't find parking at valley fair! Not just yet, but in the not to far future I'm going to be traveling the states training with my instructors. Its possible our paths may cross. Merry Christmas!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2002)

That would be great, though no one ever comes to my little town! Maybe you'll hit Indianapolis or Bloomington.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 25, 2002)

You never know but I will be training in Missouri and Tennesee for sure along with Southern Ca. and a couple of other locations in the midwest and eastcoast. I want to quit the high tech and go fulltime martial arts. I would like to learn some Arnis! Time will tell!


----------



## KennethKu (Dec 26, 2002)

In his final evolution of JKD, Bruce Lee tossed out Chi Sao. Deemphasized it.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 26, 2002)

Ken, I've heard that before, but "any method that works' really isn't JKD, its just somebody making something up and calling it JKD. You believe the "concept", that is fine, but the concept can't be correct without any original training ot technique. Dan Inosanto will tell you that and the way I was taught is the way I was taught. My Sifu, although his father came from the Oakland JKD school, dosen't use the "JKD" name, nor his father. They consider it a political mess. Whether you call it JKD or not, it is what it is. If you use the name JKD, anyone anytime can walk up and say JKD is this or that and yours is wrong and by todays definition, they would be right and wrong! There are people that say Jerry Poteet shouldn't teach because didn't get certified. Who the hell are they to say that about one of the "Original Students"? The truth is I'd choose to train under an uncertified original student over "any" of the top second generation instructors. Technically some of the originals did get certified by Dan Inosanto. But my point is, just by opinion though, I think that Bruce taught differant on purpose. It goes beyond the evolution. Of course the evolution is true, but even amongst his final students there are differences. Bruce taught to the student, not  what the curriculum says for today. Thats the way Felix Macias Jr. taught me and thats the way I teach. I believe that Bruce did have second thoughts about Chi Sao but I think he felt it was hard for the "average person" to make work. He was about efficiency. I also believe that he practiced on his mook jong until he died. What I do isn't chi sao, at least not officially, any Wing Chun guy will tell you so. What I do is work from 3 major ranges and 2 sub ranges. 1- trapping range, 2- clinch range, 3- groudgrappling range. The 2 sub-ranges are trap to clinch range and clinch to ground range. This is my way and I spend a lot of time in the clinch range working in one of the two directions. This is simply put my way.
Thanx for listening.


----------



## KennethKu (Dec 26, 2002)

Respectfully, any method that works is indeed the essence of JKD. JKD is unbounded and unconstrainted. It evolves and absorbs what is useful and discards what is not useful.  JKDC provides the guidelines to help you determine what "works". OJKD froze JKD in time. If BL was alive today, JKD would be a lot different from OJKD. 

You are right that the name JKD as used today is simply a political mess, something that BL must have foreseen as he regretted naming it JKD.  

I do not suggest discarding OJKD training as they are the essence of BL's research in MA.   BL empahsized plyometric workout and bodybuilding workout to achieve maximum performance.  But That is widely used today. So JKD no longer has the monopoly in this area.  As for techniques,  Muah Thai, Hapkido, Krav Maga, BJJ for example, all have valuable techniques that can be borrowed and incorporated into JKD.  As for ChiSao, BL officially deemphasized it in his last evolution. It was still taught, but not emphasized.  Ted Wong can verified that.

But there is no wrong nor right JKD. JKD is personal. If you make it work for you, who is to say your 'Way of the Intercepting Fists" is wrong?  :asian:

My personal bias towards JDK is the "adaptive" nature of its core philosophy. It is not bounded by tradition and hence leaves room for innovation and improvement.  Of course, without a central coordinating or governing body to set standard, the result is chaos.   Bruce lee was never interested in building a style or Bruce Lee's method of MA.  JKD was for his own use.  His training methods were for his own use. He shared the JKD philosophy so we can each find our own truth, our own way.

That is just my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 26, 2002)

"My personal bias towards JDK is the "adaptive" nature of its core philosophy. It is not bounded by tradition and hence leaves room for innovation and improvement. Of course, without a central coordinating or governing body to set standard, the result is chaos. Bruce lee was never interested in building a style or Bruce Lee's method of MA. JKD was for his own use. His training methods were for his own use. He shared the JKD philosophy so we can each find our own truth, our own way."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I agree with that part wholly and you touched on something. My truth is mine and yours is yours. I think you understand pretty much what I believe. I just don't believe the purely conceptual. I'm not saying you, but some people think that JKD can be anything and everything because it is what works for them. Based on the valid teachings like economy of movement for example would exclude the wasted movements in a lot of systems taught even though is workung for them! Don't get me wrong on using the word "valid", I'm just referencing something that Bruce taught. I can't speak for the OJKD people, my sifu dosn't like them. But I can tell you that he isn't stuck in time like most probably the others are. His father Felix Macias Sr. continued to evolve over the years. He passed this on to his son, Felix Jr. who continues to evolve his system. But you can believe this from me, I think more like you than probably anybody else downline from the Oakland School.
I think I understand the concept. And people say about the original teachings that they interpet it  by the exact word. But isn't that exactly what everybody else is doing when they speak of the final evolution? There isn't a set in stone way, conceptual or technique. With the help of our instructors we are supposed to evolve and grow our own branches on the tree.
But I won't ever believe that anybody could teach JKD without learning anything that is from the original teachings. It dosen't matter if Bruce through the name out. It is still the name that he originally chose for his art. And it was an art. His art! 
I believe that towards he end he did some radical things that he may have regretted ad he lived. But then he again, I could be way off base, 'cause we will never know! But what we do know, is that he taught several students who today are considered great by my standards. And we know that their "truth" is being passed on. And we know that from their "truth" comes our "truth"!


----------

